

Doom on the Commodore VIC-20 - rocky1138
https://github.com/Kweepa/vicdoom

======
columbo
I think this is a video of it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7h3H-_8N_o>

If that really is vic-20 hardware... that's amazing!

~~~
mynameishere
I think the biggest constraint on a vic-20 would have been memory. The apple
II had the same CPU with some fairly impressive 3D-esque games.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQLFwUu5cTY>

...but yeah, I actually knew someone with a VIC-20 and the software for it was
truly abysmal even at the time.

~~~
kenjackson
The Vic20 had some really good software. I still remember Gorf on it. I had a
skiing game that was quite impressive for a game that used less than 3.5KB of
RAM (yes that is 3.5 kilobytes).

~~~
caf
I think the first electronic circuit I ever designed from scratch was an in-
line "autofire box" for my VIC-20 joystick so I could kill at Gorf ;)

------
bri3d
More VIC-20 coolness: Anything by Viznut/PWP. Check out one of the demos,
keeping in mind this runs on unexpanded hardware with less than 4KB of _RAM_ :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaFPU6oRXJ8>

Some interesting write-ups about VIC-20 oddity exploited by the demoscene:

[http://www.zimmers.net/anonftp/pub/cbm/vic20/programming/vic...](http://www.zimmers.net/anonftp/pub/cbm/vic20/programming/vic20frontiers.txt)

<http://www.pelulamu.net/pwp/vic20/waveforms.txt>

~~~
anigbrowl
Wow. The vic-20 was my first computer, and I did not think tht was possible on
it. At the time I remember thinking I should have asked for a Spectrum instead
but I didn't think my parents would take it seriously :-)

~~~
tptacek
Check out: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SdGkkp1aq8>

(h/t Nate Lawson, who sent this to me last night).

------
tptacek
I would happily read a whole book about what went into this.

~~~
rocky1138
Me, too. Maybe Fabien Sanglard can do a code review of it? I love his blog for
that.

------
Corrado
I had a VIC-20 back in the day and I never thought something like this would
be available on that type of machine. It was soooo limited, even compared to
most of its peers at the time. It was also cheap, that's why I could afford
one on a paperboy's salary. :)

Later I upgraded to a C-64 and was blown away by how much better everything
was. This VIC-20 project makes me wonder how much a C-64 would be capable of
today with modern software tools and methodologies and dedication. I'm betting
you could approach Amiga 500 territory with it.

~~~
Flow
The C64 has constantly been pushed and this his how demos look today:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ1Mpqp94w>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzvMYE3PUn4>

I recommend all the demos from Oxyron and Booze Design.

------
digisign
Vic-20 wow...those graphics are mind-blowing. I have some great memories of
the random sentence generator, filled with every bad word several twelve-year-
olds could think up. Good times. ;)

------
shard
Doesn't this feel more like Castle Wolfenstein than Doom?

------
cygwin98
Wow, DOOM! I had some nice memories to talk about: where as a newbie, I found
a way to beat gurus and chased after them in deathmatches. Maybe a blog post
in the weekend.

------
lauskin
wow! long time has been passed from this :_)

